# [hivemind], what does it mean?



## Gaon (Jun 18, 2003)

What does it mean when people it says [hivemind] in the topic?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 18, 2003)

It means its the hivemind thread, a place where people can hang out and talk about anything ( erics grandma does visit).

there can be only one hivemind thread at a time, but we spot at about 400 posts and starta new one.


Thats about it, so welcome to the hive 

How is your day?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 18, 2003)

BTW: This is the new hivemind thread now!!!


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 18, 2003)

At the end of the thread, it’s another thread over
And that’s all you can say for the life of the Hive


----------



## Maldur (Jun 18, 2003)

He M!

Have you gotten over your boredom yet?

I finally have some stuff going, actual work (while at work) and I think my muse is returning 

I think ill have to start writing my game for tonight


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 18, 2003)

I think the name's got something to do with PirateCat's story hour.

Welcome to the Hive!


----------



## Maldur (Jun 18, 2003)

ok, I need some ideas:  the party is traveling to a ruin filled with kobold they have seen with a farseeing device. They will travel about two weeks to get to the ruins.  


any suggestions?


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 18, 2003)

Use Meepo commanding an army of dire kobolds leaping down from the ruins!

http://direkobold.com/adform3.html

Take it for a spin, then at the bottom of the generated PDF. Spice them up with some barbarian and the PCs won't know what hit them


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 18, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *He M!
> 
> Have you gotten over your boredom yet?
> 
> ...




Still bored. No work. No prospect of work. Just turn up to the office every day and try to fill in 8 very boring hours. Today is actually a good day, I had a 2 minute work related phone call followed by 2 minutes writing an email relating to that phone call. Now back trying to stop myself going insane.

Do you want suggestions on what happens to your party on the trip or what happens when they arrive?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 18, 2003)

kuroshidaku said:
			
		

> *Use Meepo commanding an army of dire kobolds leaping down from the ruins!
> 
> http://direkobold.com/adform3.html
> 
> Take it for a spin, then at the bottom of the generated PDF. Spice them up with some barbarian and the PCs won't know what hit them  *




THx for the tip 

But I wont let them reach the ruins just today. this will be the travelling episode   But springing a direkobold might be a good plan


----------



## simmo (Jun 18, 2003)

> *
> But I wont let them reach the ruins just today. this will be the travelling episode   But springing a direkobold might be a good plan  *




If you don't want them to reach the ruins today, then it's a perfect opportunity to do some 'build up' work before they get the to (direkobold -filled) ruins.

Here are a couple of ideas:
- on the way to the ruins they come across some travellers/merchants in trouble.
- before they can help, another adventuring grup turns up and saves the day
- or perhaps they work together to save the travellers
- the other adventuring group are very boastful and confident of their abilities (they are lower level than the PCs - but not a great deal)
- they are also going to the ruins, but don't want to share the treasure. They prefer a friendly rivalry to an alliance
- along the way there are several natural obstacles, such as ravines and sheer cliffs. The other adventuring group has done their homework and knows the local area, so they manage to get ahead
- just when the PCs think that they are going to be beaten to the ruins, they come across a recent battle scene
- the other adventuring party has been wiped out almost to the last man by unknown attackers, one of them got away without being involved in the fight
- the clues point to the fact that the kobolds knew some adventurers were on the way. The surviving adventurer acts in a strange manner from time to time
- can the PCs trust the survivor? Is he working as a spy for the dire kobolds? Is he a polymorphed dire-kobold? What tricks have the kobolds got up their sleeves that enabled them to quickly and efficiently wipe out most of an adventuring group in a matter of minutes?
- tune in next week for the final showdown at The Ruins of Despair.....


----------



## Maldur (Jun 18, 2003)

Simmo: thanks good plans !!

Ill have to ponder on this 

M: sorry if it wasn't clear but this session will just be travelling to the ruins.


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 18, 2003)

Oooh would post ideas now, but would struggle to better Simmo's ideas so will remain very quiet instead.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 18, 2003)

please post them!!

the more the merrier!!


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jun 18, 2003)

I had been wondering the same thing but was too much of a wuss to ask...

How's everyone doing? I am starting yet another boring day at work...

bah

S


----------



## Maldur (Jun 18, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> *I had been wondering the same thing but was too much of a wuss to ask...
> 
> How's everyone doing? I am starting yet another boring day at work...
> 
> ...



Welcome, I about to leave (only an hour or so to go )

But its about the time people will start to show up!


----------



## simmo (Jun 18, 2003)

Morbidity said:
			
		

> *Oooh would post ideas now, but would struggle to better Simmo's ideas so will remain very quiet instead. *




Please post your ideas! The more suggestions - the more choices that Maldur has to work with.

How about something of a 'side trek' adventure with a difference?

- the PCs have to travel through some lands inhabited by gnomes on the way to the ruins
- the gnomes and kobolds have been enemies for a long time and so are pleased that adventurers go there from time to time to 'clear out' the kobolds
- however, recent adventuring groups have travelled to the ruins and not come back
- this has got the gnomish council very worried and they have come up with a PLAN
- all adventurers who want to approach the ruins must pass a series of TESTs
- they have built some full scale dungeons, stocked with summoned monsters and some minor magical items and treasure
- if the PCs can pass all of the tests and make it through the dungeon without being knocked out or caught in a (non-lehtal) trap, then they are given a CERTIFICATE of ADVENTURING and are allowed to pass through gnomish lands
- if they refuse the challenges then they are plagued with illusions and practical jokes until they agree to turn back

So where is the 'evil GM' in this idea you ask?

Well, the gnomes build the 'full scale dungeon' to gnomish dimensions... which means that the PCs have to agree to be turned in to gnomes (temporarily) for the duration of the TESTs (read: dungeon crawl).

If any of the players have accounts on ENWorld, perhaps their avatars could also be (temporarily) replaced with gnomes...... Mwah ha ha ha hah! (sorry, couldn't resist evil GM laugh).


----------



## simmo (Jun 18, 2003)

If the PCs agree to be transformed in to gnomes and go for the TESTs, then they should get bonus XP for certain well known quotes:

"I am Gulstaff Sorcerer of Light"

"Where's the Mountain Dew?"

"Are there any girls there? If there are any girls there, then I want to get some."

"No I have grey eyes"

"Roll to see if I'm gettig drunk"


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 18, 2003)

Oooooh look fresh blood. Welcome to the Hive Djeta. I too am having another boring day at work so you’re in excellent company.

Maldur … ideas: Presume you’re wanting travel to be about 1 gaming session and then get to ruins session thereafter

If the ruins are in a nice remote area. So local people could be bigoted, suspicious … inclined to set dogs on them. Previous adventuring party through the area got in a big fight with someone and as a consequence many innocents lost their homes, crops etc … simply b/c the fight happened to occur here. Perhaps, the kobold has been in the area for some time, put some money into local economies, brainwashed some key people? – generally not done anything nasty to the people in the immediate vicinity which is all that the locals really care about. Basically give the party a nasty trip there with people viewing them as being the evil ones. Could have some good encounters with local guards who have been bought off … that sort of thing. Nice and tricky b/c adventurers never quite sure if the people they are fighting have been bought off (safely can classify as bad and can therefore kill), brainwashed (therefore innocent) or just misinformed sheep following leader (vaguely innocent).

Or … have them travel through some nice fens. Swamp creatures of various descriptions are always exciting, not to mention that travelling in a small boat through fens always makes mounts an interesting issue if any of your characters have them. Just picture adventuring party setting up camp for the night near a shambling mound – a monster I’ve recently discovered and feel compelled to introduce into a wider field of use. Opportunity to have crazy woman in middle of fens (always fun to roleplay with cool witchy voice) who may or may not aid the characters by giving them some important titbit of info about Mr Kobold.

Still think Simmo’s original idea is better though.


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 18, 2003)

simmo said:
			
		

> *
> "Roll to see if I'm gettig drunk" *




Was the lack of an 'n' intentional for drunken gnomish? Does being drunk make any difference? Is a drunk gnome more or less sane? These questions brought to you by someone who thinks chaotic neutral gnomes rock – drive the rest of the party insane, yes, but still rock!


----------



## simmo (Jun 18, 2003)

Morbidity - I like the idea of hostile locals. It's sure to annoy the PCs no end. Bring on the Shambling Mounds! But how about making the Shambling Mound a lonely creature who follows the adventurers for miles and miles through the dreary swamp - all the time complaining about how futile existance is. He's a green version of Marvin the Paranoind Android 


OK and now to combine all of the ideas in to a (mini-campaign) mega-plot.....

- The PCs are on the way to the ruins
- On the way they meet another adventuring party fighting to save some pilgrims
- In town the locals treat both groups with disdain and make it clear that they want them gone as soon as possible (this should hopefully bring the 2 adventuring groups closer)
- The PCs are waylaid by gnomes and strongly encouraged to take the TESTs, this puts them behind the other group who cheat and leave the TESTs early
- The PCs travel through a swamp and meet a crazy old woman who mutters some dire warnings
- They are followed by a paranoid and depressed Shambling Mound who tries his best to make the rest of the group depressed (this should make the PCs forget about the crazy woman for awhile)
- The PCs come across the battle scene in which the other party was wiped out
- The Shambling Mound in a completely unexpected display of self-scrifice saves the group from another swamp monster

Did the other group receive the same warnings, but refused to heed them? 
Is the old woman more than she appears? 
How did the kobolds know of the approaching adventurers? 
Was the TESTs a way for the gnomes to guage the strengths and weaknesses of the adventuring parties? 
Were they really gnomes, or kobolds in disguise? 
Why won't the Shambling Mound go away?
Why did the Shambling Mound sacrifice itself to save the group?



Spoiler



DM's Dark: The Shambling Mound is a polymorphed paladin who failed to wipe out the kobolds. His lover now too lives in the swamp, but instead of becoming depressed, she has slowly gone insane. The gnomes and humans in the village are both affected by an atrifact the the kobolds worship. It promotes paranoia distrusts which helps to ensure that no one can get organised enough to destroy them. The kobolds are immune to the effects, but the townspeople are held in thrall. The gnomes have become very paranoid and have created the TESTs as a way to prevent adventurers from reaching the kobolds. They fear that the kobolds will turn the adventurers and use them to wipe out the gnomes.


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 18, 2003)

simmo said:
			
		

> *Morbidity - I like the idea of hostile locals. It's sure to annoy the PCs no end. Bring on the SHambling Mounds! But how about making the Shambling Mound a lonely creature who follows the adventurers for miles and miles through the dreary swamp - all the time complaining about how futile existance is. He's a green version of Marvin the Paranoind Android *




Oooh now there's a truly great and fun idea. Maldur I'm going to be very disappointed if you don't work into your plot the lonely, paraniod shambling mound. Endless hours of entertainment ... for the DM at least.


----------



## simmo (Jun 18, 2003)

Maldur: please can you let us know how the adventure went? (whether you use the ideas or not).

My PS campaign is on hold at the moment as Tallarn is in York (UK) doing a Pratchett play, James has taken a break for the summer - leaving Randomling and Alex. 

OK, got to go now and actually do some work. Have a fantastic day everyone!

Simson


----------



## Maldur (Jun 18, 2003)

Ill see waht I can do


----------



## simmo (Jun 18, 2003)

Cool beans!

I've just re-read the ideas and I might just use them myself for a short adventure.

Maldur: have you got a Story Hour? If not, why not?


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 18, 2003)

Maldur, I have no ideas at present, but will let some ideas roam free in my mind for a bit and see what I come up with for ya.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 19, 2003)

Anyone home?


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 19, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *Anyone home? *



No, I'm dead.  Go away and leave me to rot in peace.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 19, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> No, I'm dead.  Go away and leave me to rot in peace. *




Sorry can't do that.  Get up!  Bloody lazy dead people!


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 19, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry can't do that.  Get up!  Bloody lazy dead people! *



Cast a Resurrection spell for me and I might think about it!


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 19, 2003)

Hey, there's actual activity in here tonight.  Evening, EK & Angcuru.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 19, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> Cast a Resurrection spell for me and I might think about it! *




Yay!  I've been wanting to check out my new powers...

*cough*

_ashen sh'agarn'is ki'slai_

....

oops, that was Reincarnation!  Umm, don't look now, but you have gills....


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 19, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Hey, there's actual activity in here tonight.  Evening, EK & Angcuru. *




As Krusk would say:  "Uggaa mug chug howya doin'?"

P.S. Still dead.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 19, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Hey, there's actual activity in here tonight.  Evening, EK & Angcuru. *




Hey!  Don't mention the fish thing, ok?


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 19, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey!  Don't mention the fish thing, ok? *




SALMON! *SALMON EVERYWHERE! RUN FOR YOUR LIIIIIIIIIVES!!!!!*


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 19, 2003)

I see EK's been playing with his boss' spell book again...


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 19, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *I see EK's been playing with his boss' spell book again... *




It's his own fault, really.  He shouldn't leave the damn thing lying around.  it's just too tempting.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 19, 2003)

You won't stop til you turn somebody into a fish. Oh, oops.  Nevermind.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 19, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *You won't stop til you turn somebody into a fish. Oh, oops.  Nevermind. *




*Flops around gasping for air.*

*Wet marks on ground from flopping spell out the words: CURSES! FOILED AGAIN!*


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jun 19, 2003)

kuroshidaku said:
			
		

> *I think the name's got something to do with PirateCat's story hour.
> 
> Welcome to the Hive! *




It's more a recognition that there are only three posters here.  EricNoah, Morrus, and Piratecat, and really we're all just alt_ids for PCat.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 19, 2003)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's more a recognition that there are only three posters here.  EricNoah, Morrus, and Piratecat, and really we're all just alt_ids for PCat. *





Except me. I'm a bot, programed to post randomn pointless crap and particapate in Play by Post games.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

Retry:  Morning Troop!


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 19, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Retry:  Morning Troop!
> 
> *




Afternoon, Maldur!


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

EK: 31 days left!!!!


----------



## LrdApoc (Jun 19, 2003)

Wow.. it really does still exist...

<wanders in from a dark portal of life sucking work and chaos>

Hey Hive.

Nice to see things are still existant I feared the hive had succumbed to internet burnout.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

Nah, we still exist!

How are you? Did you go on a extended vacation or something?


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 19, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *EK: 31 days left!!!! *




 

LrdApoc is in da hive!  Welocme home!


----------



## LrdApoc (Jun 19, 2003)

Can't stay tonight.. have to finish my final project for drawing class.. but I am about and will be


----------



## LrdApoc (Jun 19, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Nah, we still exist!
> 
> How are you? Did you go on a extended vacation or something?
> 
> *




School, Life, Work.. all at once.. vacation coming next week so I get a break for a little bit.

Sorry I've been gone so long.

Unfortunately I have to get back to work or I'll never get this darned thing done.

Night/Afternoon all!


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 19, 2003)

Come back soon!


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

Good luck LrdApoc!

See you around 


Ek: hehehe 

Whats going on today?

Morbidity and simmo: I used some of your ideas, Youl get a report when I get the SH from one of my players. (on my site under "odd people in odd places") It will be session 2!

thx for the ideas


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 19, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Good luck LrdApoc!
> 
> See you around
> 
> ...




Busy editing an upcoming project for Emerald Press, something along the lines of Emerald Sage but soley an Emerald press project...


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Busy editing an upcoming project for Emerald Press, something along the lines of Emerald Sage but soley an Emerald press project... *




Smart thinking, any news from your american and/or french sages?


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 19, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Smart thinking, any news from your american and/or french sages? *




Nope.

Hopefully you'll see this project shortly after 3.5 is out...  we have decided to make this one 3.5 compliant.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

Good luck on any new project 

Gods I actually have work to do !!

This is odd


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 19, 2003)

evening hive


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 19, 2003)

One day more!
Another day, another destiny.

Good morning Hive. You are all charged with helping me keep my sanity through another day in the office with no work to do.

Maldur: Looking forward to reading the report. Hope the shambling mound made it into the campaign!


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

Morbidity said:
			
		

> *One day more!
> Another day, another destiny.
> 
> Good morning Hive. You are all charged with helping me keep my sanity through another day in the office with no work to do.
> ...




The session ended with the shambling mount (so far only seen from afar, but christianed "blobby"by the party) slamming into the direbear that attacked the party. Kobold runners have been leading the bear into the parties camp!

Great fun!


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 19, 2003)

I love the shambling mound idea  

Why have you got no work Morbidity?


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 19, 2003)

kuroshidaku said:
			
		

> *I love the shambling mound idea
> 
> Why have you got no work Morbidity? *




Ahhh I have no work as the parent company is trying to sell my company. The rumours are that there is no buyer to be found so the company will be closed. We expect the announcement to occur by the end of June at which point we will all be made redundant. In the meantime, there is no work, because I work in product development and understandably we are not developing any products at the moment. So I'm currently being paid to come to work and do nothing all day.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

M: do you know what youll do after!


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 19, 2003)

Morbidity said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ahhh I have no work as the parent company is trying to sell my company. The rumours are that there is no buyer to be found so the company will be closed. We expect the announcement to occur by the end of June at which point we will all be made redundant. In the meantime, there is no work, because I work in product development and understandably we are not developing any products at the moment. So I'm currently being paid to come to work and do nothing all day.  *




That sucks. Hope you find more work soon


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 19, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *M: do you know what youll do after!
> 
> *




Not sure. Possibilities are:
1. Return to Sydney and get a job there ... Atticus is fond of this idea
2. Get a job in London ... I'm fond of this idea
3. See if I can transfer to another company under the same company, which would likely mean I'd have to move to Peterborough.
4. Not get a job anywhere and be unemployed ... probably return to Oz, much cheaper to be unemployed in Oz than here.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 19, 2003)

Morbidity said:
			
		

> *
> 4. Not get a job anywhere and be unemployed ... probably return to Oz, much cheaper to be unemployed in Oz than here.  *




We could have that as our new tourism slogan


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

Morbidity said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not sure. Possibilities are:
> 1. Return to Sydney and get a job there ... Atticus is fond of this idea
> ...




Best of luck, whatever option you pick!

(in the interest of the engagement bug, I vote for #1 )

hihihi


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 19, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Best of luck, whatever option you pick!
> 
> ...




Maldur you are an evil man and I sincerely hope you succumb to the disease before I do.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 19, 2003)

Hehe, i was just about to say that I come in and the hive dies, but then Maldur showed up


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

hihihihihi


*takes bow* 

M: I just had to do it 

Ek: during the day my mind lives in the hive. It keeps me from killing one of my coworkers who is a real.......(ommited due to Eric's grannie)!


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 19, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *hihihihihi
> 
> 
> *takes bow*
> ...




Real...

Bunny Rabbit?

Pansy Elf?

Hit shed?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Real...
> 
> ...




And then some!

If I was working at a postoffice I would go postal!


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 19, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And then some!
> 
> ...




LOL  

Whew, this editing project is large and time-consuming.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LOL
> 
> Whew, this editing project is large and time-consuming. *




What are you editing?

btw what was your opinion about the minisetting: undfind, skade and I made for emerald sage?


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 19, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What are you editing?
> 
> btw what was your opinion about the minisetting: undfind, skade and I made for emerald sage? *





Editing that project I told you about earlier, the Emerald Sage - like thingy 

Didn't I tell you about the minisetting?  I liked it!  The good thing is it has heaps of potential to turn into something more, IMO.  Great for a mini-setting!


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eternalknight _*Editing that project I told you about earlier, the Emerald Sage - like thingy
> *



Tell us more, tease us with tidbits, sell you product!



> _Originally posted by Eternalknight _*Didn't I tell you about the minisetting?  I liked it!  The good thing is it has heaps of potential to turn into something more, IMO.  Great for a mini-setting! *



I might have missed it  Any comments that we could use to improve the piece?


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 19, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *
> Tell us more, tease us with tidbits, sell you product!*




One hint:  Go here, then think "Quaterly".  Other than that, it hasn't been announced yet 




> *I might have missed it  Any comments that we could use to improve the piece? *




Nothing off the top of my head... I haven't read it since the inital read through, things are a little hazy.  But I do remember how much I was gonna love it in the Sage.


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 19, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> One hint:  Go here, then think "Quaterly".  Other than that, it hasn't been announced yet *



*

Oooh excitement, teasers ... he's building the suspense people! *


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 19, 2003)

Morbidity said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oooh excitement, teasers ... he's building the suspense people!  *




 

On another note, anyone got Shadows of Undrentide yet?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

nope, but im trying to save money for gencons tradefloor 

Emerald night quarterly  interesting.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi, Hive! 

Any solution on the Emerald Sage yet?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

It looks pretty diluted


----------



## Ashardalon (Jun 19, 2003)

Diluted?

You mean they used to much solvent (universal solvent?) to find a solution?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> *Diluted?
> 
> You mean they used to much solvent (universal solvent?) to find a solution? *




Yeah thats it 

I am kinda sleepy zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ashardalon (Jun 19, 2003)

Ookay. I'll try to understand it.

And if you're sleepy, you should better go sleeping. But turn your computer off first!


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

Ashardalon said:
			
		

> *Ookay. I'll try to understand it.
> 
> And if you're sleepy, you should better go sleeping. But turn your computer off first!  *




My computeris almost never turned off.

Ill be fine, just cant think anymore ( I had a really long and boring meeting just before my day at work ended, those always kill my creativity and alertness. Its a wonder I drove home safely)


----------



## Ashardalon (Jun 19, 2003)

Ouch!


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

Im ok now, Im home, I just fed myself, and Im having a nice cuppa tea (I know I am dutch, but once in a while those brit do invent something nice )

So what are you upto?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 19, 2003)

Cause he gets up in the morning,
And he goes to EN World at nine,
And he comes back to reality at five-thirty,
Replies to the same thread every time.
'Cause his world is built 'round role playing games,
It never fails.
And he's oh, so creative,
And he's oh, so smart,
And he's oh, so responsive,
In his body and his heart.
He's a well respected man on the boards,
Doing the best things so conservatively.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 19, 2003)

What are you impliing C?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 19, 2003)

Just messing around with the lyrics to Well Respected Man by the Kinks.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 19, 2003)

Okay, let's see if we can get a discussion going here and keep the Hivemind on the first page.  Anybody have any suggestions for an interesting topic?  How 'bout What Comic Book Character(s) would you like to see a movie made about and which actor(s) would you like to see portray them?

Personally, I'd like to see an Iron Man movie, starring, um, I can't think on anyone at the moment.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 19, 2003)

I'd like to see a movie centering on Quicksilver and the Scarlet Witch.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 19, 2003)

I could easily see Alicia Witt as the Scarlett Witch.  Not sure about Quicksilver, though.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 19, 2003)

She'd make a perfect Scarlet Witch.  Quicksilver could be done by a lot of twenty somethings I think.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 19, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *On another note, anyone got Shadows of Undrentide yet? *




*spit* Heck, no.  The original NWN SPC was bland enough story-wise to begin with.  Besides that the system was tweaked beyond belief, lack of even decent multiplayer, among other things. Nice interface, though...  No NWN or SoU for me, friend.  I stick with my buddy Baldur's Gate and his siblings Shadows of Amn and Throne of Bhaal.  

I've yet to see a better RPG.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 19, 2003)

Any ideas on who could play Iron Man?  I'm trying to think of a thirtysomething who could portray him.


----------



## Skade (Jun 19, 2003)

I AM IRON MAN!!! 


It would be Colin farrel.  he has saturated enough of the market yet.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 19, 2003)

Nah, Colin Farrell has too much of a babyface.  I'm thinking more along the lines of a younger Tom Skerritt.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 20, 2003)

Anybody else have any suggestions for Comic Book movies?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 20, 2003)

Has this thread actually become a Hivemind thread?

That's kinda funny...


----------



## Crothian (Jun 20, 2003)

They usually do


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 20, 2003)

*How about....*

Why don't we stay with the title.  Like... THIS PICTURE!:






.....
what does it mean?


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 20, 2003)

What is that? Some kind of simian Prometheus?


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 20, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> *What is that? Some kind of simian Prometheus? *




Baboon holding a flaming toaster...and this tis the best you can do?  BE ADVENTUROUS, MAN!

EDIT:
*Notices Steve's Community Supporter line.*  *Notices Steve's Location.*  Oh, my.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 20, 2003)

He did a lot better with the toaster then they did with those computers.....


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 20, 2003)

Actually I think that's HellHound trying to make breakfast after a night of enjoying many bottles of beer.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 20, 2003)

Well all, just stopped in to say goodnight since there actually appears to be people in here tonight.  I'm off for home now. C'ya tomorrow, and Enjoy the Day!


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 20, 2003)

Goodnight Dungannon.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 20, 2003)

morning troop!


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 20, 2003)

Good evening, everybody, and welcome to the hivemind show!

How are we all?


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 20, 2003)

If you see a faded sign in general discussion  that says 
click right here for the... Hive Mind! Hive Mind  yeah 
I´m headin´ down the internet highway, lookin´ for the Hive getaway 
Heading for the Hive getaway, Hive getaway, 
I got a pentium, it´s as big as a whale and we´re headin´ on down 
To the Hive Mind
I got me a thread, it’s brand new, I’ve noted
So hurry up and your replies posted 
The Hive Mind is a little old place where we can get together 
Hive Mind baby, Hive Mind bay-bee. 
Hive baby, that´s where it´s at, Ooo Hive baby, that´s where it´s at 
Sign says.. Woo... come in fools, ´cause insanity rules at the Hive Mind!


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey all

Nice song Morb


----------



## Maldur (Jun 20, 2003)

He all, Im so busy today its scary 

Ek: only 30 days left!!!!


Bye!

Im off again


----------



## Trainz@work (Jun 20, 2003)

Just started my work day too and will spend half my day on enworld...

That kobold thing... got me tinkin'... my next game when I'll get 3.5... here goes:

Two great entities are fighting in the abyss. Colossal duel. Ground shaking and all that. The kobold god (can't remember his name) is there, hiding, watching the whole thing, quivering.

Now. The two entities kill each other, simultaneously. Huge shockwave that spans thousands of miles. Beautiful thing. Where the entities were, a glowing ball of divine energy floats above the ground. The combined divine essence of the entities.

Now. Kobold god knows that other demons/gods must have heard the blast and must be flying over to investigate like quicklings with the runs (I read that somewhere on the board and made me ROFL). Kobold god wants to grab that energy, and use it for himself, but knows that he's too weak and would explode. Decides to channel that energy into all his followers i.e. ALL the kobolds.

So, apply the paragon template to all kobolds. Start campaign. Grin at players.


----------



## Ashardalon (Jun 20, 2003)

Whoah. Evil.  But lawful evil, not my beloved chaotic evil.


----------



## Trainz@work (Jun 20, 2003)

What would you do to make it chaotic evil ?

I *think* the kobold god name was Maglubiyet or somesuch...

My workday finishes in one hour. Yay. However, I work on saturdays. Bwah.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 20, 2003)

Imagine a group of superpowered kobolds commanding a legion of hobgoblins and gnolls.


----------



## Trainz@work (Jun 20, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Personally, I'd like to see an Iron Man movie, starring, um, I can't think on anyone at the moment.  *




Well...

http://filmforce.ign.com/articles/386/386751p1.html

"February 20, 2003 - IGN FilmForce learned earlier this week that the dream choice to portray the title of role Tony Stark in Iron Man is none other than... Leonardo DiCaprio."

*gasp*

Now THAT would stink.

I would like to see Pierce as Iron Man. He has the jaded millionaire/playboy thing. Square jaw and all. Leo DOESN'T have it.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 20, 2003)

That is wrong, wrong, WRONG.  Leo should not be allowed anywhere near ANY Superhero movie, unless it's as an extra that gets slaughtered by Carnage in a Spiderman sequel.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 20, 2003)

Leo doesn't even make a good Tony Stark


----------



## Trainz@work (Jun 20, 2003)

Yup. Yup  yup yup.

Damn shame.

(shakes head)

...damn shame...


----------



## Skade (Jun 20, 2003)

If Leo plays Iron Man, I thjnk I will actually weep.  I want Brendan Nicholas* to play him.  Yeah that's it.    he is easily as good an actor as Leo.



*Possibly reversed his name.  He plays Xander on Buffy, and is need of a job.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 20, 2003)

I guess he could work...surely better then Leo at any rate


----------



## Trainz (Jun 21, 2003)

Hell, you would be better than Leo.

Yup, work's over, honey, I'm home.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 21, 2003)

Tony Stark is supposed to be a philanthropic industrialist, not a twentysomething yuppy.  The actor who portrays him should be in his thirties, or young-looking forties.  How about Michael Madsen, provided he sheds a few pounds?


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 21, 2003)

Slow day, hive?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 21, 2003)

I just woke up, after going to sleep only a few hours ago. Gotta run a game in an hour or so 

Tired!!!!

btw: only 29 days left!


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 21, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *I just woke up, after going to sleep only a few hours ago. Gotta run a game in an hour or so
> 
> Tired!!!!
> 
> btw: only 29 days left! *




Ignoring you


----------



## Maldur (Jun 21, 2003)

Ill leave you alone then


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 21, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Ill leave you alone then  *




Nah, I'll get over it 

So are you playing D&D today or something else?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 21, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nah, I'll get over it
> 
> So are you playing D&D today or something else? *




D&D it is


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 21, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> D&D it is  *




Got anything devilish planned?


----------



## kuroshidaku (Jun 21, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Got anything devilish planned? *




Yes, please tell


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 21, 2003)

kuroshidaku said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, please tell  *




I don't think he'sgoing to


----------



## Maldur (Jun 21, 2003)

Sorry, door bell rang 

Was a intermittent roleplay session, great fun 

they now know what their mission will be


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 21, 2003)

So, what's the mission?

I guess my mission before going is to remind the hive that my second Creature by Poll thread series is up, so please by a visit to the CC forums a little down from the General Discussion forums!


----------



## Maldur (Jun 21, 2003)

The party will investigate a series of ruins in the dense jungles in the south east of Xiatha. To get there and to use as a mobile homebase they are equiped with a Airship


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 21, 2003)

I hope nobody tries to toss the dwarf overboard for more lift.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 21, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *I hope nobody tries to toss the dwarf overboard for more lift.  *




Or use the paladin as an anchor.


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 21, 2003)

Hi all. Had a very odd past week or two in which I've been more or less out of touch with the Hive. Hope to be more present again now.

And Horacio seems to have disappeared again. I've got a nearly complete final draft of Steam & Steel, and I frankly don't have the will to finish it off because every time it looks like its getting close to a point where things are running smoothly, things with Horade grind to a halt again. I'm seriously thinking about trying to find someone else to publish it, since this thing could have been done and dusted weeks ago.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 21, 2003)

No offense to the people at Horade, but I feel that they jkust aren't into it the way they should be.  It never seemed to me that they were really dedicated enough to be proffesional about things.  Carni, you're a good writer, so I'd like to see this become availible.  Of course if you need someone to read it over, I'm more then happy to help!!


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 22, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *No offense to the people at Horade, but I feel that they jkust aren't into it the way they should be.  It never seemed to me that they were really dedicated enough to be proffesional about things.  Carni, you're a good writer, so I'd like to see this become availible.  Of course if you need someone to read it over, I'm more then happy to help!!   *




Well, what I really need right now is someone else willing to think about publishing it if Horacio doesn't turn up again soon... and of course I'll welcome your aid in giving it a read over, I'll try and get the current draft done soon  Anyone got any ideas about who i could turn to about publishing?


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 22, 2003)

no clue whatsoever.  hope you find one tho.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, what I really need right now is someone else willing to think about publishing it if Horacio doesn't turn up again soon... and of course I'll welcome your aid in giving it a read over, I'll try and get the current draft done soon  Anyone got any ideas about who i could turn to about publishing? *




I'd go either EN Publishing or Creative Mountain Games.  EN would be my first choice since they are the bigger of the two.


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 22, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd go either EN Publishing or Creative Mountain Games.  EN would be my first choice since they are the bigger of the two. *




Might do. Well, I'm off to bed now, but I'll think on that...


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 22, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Might do. Well, I'm off to bed now, but I'll think on that... *




Sleepy Carnifex go nite-nite...**SNOOOOOORRRRE**!


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 22, 2003)

boo


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 22, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *boo *



hoo


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 22, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *hoo *




hoo


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 22, 2003)

How many licks does it take to reach the center of a tootsie roll pop?


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 22, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *How many licks does it take to reach the center of a tootsie roll pop? *



It depends on the tongue.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 22, 2003)

The correct answer is "3".  Haven't you seen that commercial?


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 22, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *The correct answer is "3".  Haven't you seen that commercial? *



Stupid owl BIT the pop, so it don't count.

Adult Swim - Kills Owls Dead.


----------



## hunter2112 (Jun 22, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> Stupid owl BIT the pop, so it don't count.
> 
> Adult Swim - Kills Owls Dead. *





-swoops in, reads through thread, slaps forehead-

"So that's what the Hivemind is."


Hope you don't have a problem with all owls.  Some of us are downright decent.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 22, 2003)

Greetings, Hunter, and welcome to the Hive.  Yes, we are basically about discussing nonsense, with some occasional meaningful dialogue thrown in just for variety.


----------



## hunter2112 (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome Dungannon. (somehow that doesn't sound right)  This whole Hivemind thing has been bugging me for while.  Never knew who to ask though.


----------



## Skade (Jun 22, 2003)

hunter2112 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> -swoops in, reads through thread, slaps forehead-
> ...




The Great Owl from the Secret of Nimh is my hero.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 22, 2003)

Jumping right in is totally acceptable.  It's not like you need to know a secret code word or special handshake or anything. 

And on an unrelated note, I have another suggestion for my topic of who should play Tony Stark if they make an Iron Man movie.  What about Joaquin Phoenix?


----------



## Skade (Jun 22, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Jumping right in is totally acceptable.  It's not like you need to know a secret code word or special handshake or anything.
> 
> And on an unrelated note, I have another suggestion for my topic of who should play Tony Stark if they make an Iron Man movie.  What about Joaquin Phoenix? *




You mean I spent two weeks learning that dang handshake and eye batter sequence for nothing?

I think Eleias Koteas should play Tony Stark.  He is old enough, physically fit enough, a decent actor (not great, but decent), has the edge necessary, and needs a good role.


----------



## hunter2112 (Jun 22, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You mean I spent two weeks learning that dang handshake and eye batter sequence for nothing?
> *




Yup. That's why I hang these places.  The humor.   

(bonus point to whoever gets the reference)


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 22, 2003)

And he has experience in comic book roles.


----------



## Skade (Jun 22, 2003)

hunter2112 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yup. That's why I hang these places.  The humor.
> 
> (bonus point to whoever gets the reference) *




oh man...  No bonus points for me.  very familiar, but I don't remember.


----------



## hunter2112 (Jun 22, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> *
> 
> oh man...  No bonus points for me.  very familiar, but I don't remember. *




Anyone else?


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 22, 2003)

Nope.  Sounds familiar, but I can't place it.


----------



## hunter2112 (Jun 22, 2003)

Hmm, new guy starts posting.  Thread dies.  This can't be good for ones ego.   

Just as well really.  Should probably think about gettign some sleep around now.  Oh yeah.  The line was used in an 2nd ed SR book, Shadowtech.  It was for the Mnemonic Enhancer

"Drek!  I was going to say something about these memory things, but I forgot what it was.
Derric"

"Yup, that's why I hang around these places... the humor.
Fastjack"


That's always been one of my favorite things about the SR universe.  The makers took the time to put stuff like this in all over the books.  Another good example of their sense of humor ws the concealability rating for belted ammo, and I quote, "Yeah right"

Night all.  Thanks for having me over.  We should do this again some time.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 22, 2003)

Ahhh, I love Shadowrun.  One of my favorite RPGs of all time.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2003)

Wasn't it and WEG Star Wars in direct compitition to see which could get you to use the most d6's??


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 22, 2003)

How the heck does shadowrun work, anyway?  The only time I played it the GM told us to roll a buncha d6's and told us what happened.  Fun as hell game, though I always wonder what was goin' on.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 22, 2003)

Dang. It seems I've missed the Hive again.  I got to start reading the boards earlier.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm around, but busy doing other things, so just checking in every now and then.

Like my new avatar?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 22, 2003)

Howdy crew!

EK: only 2 days to go !!D


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 22, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Howdy crew!
> 
> EK: only 2 days to go !!D *




2?  It was 29 yesterday or the day before!


----------



## Maldur (Jun 22, 2003)

Its sunday morning so I mistyped!

28 days to go !!!


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 22, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Its sunday morning so I mistyped!
> 
> 28 days to go !!!
> *




Hehe, any excuse


----------



## Maldur (Jun 22, 2003)

true, but Im still going in 28 days


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 22, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *true, but Im still going in 28 days  *




 

So, do you like my new avatar?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks good.

Any news on the Emerald Sage? (Hope I didn't miss them?)


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 22, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Looks good.
> 
> Any news on the Emerald Sage? (Hope I didn't miss them?) *




Emerald Sage is dead 

BUT, look for a new, solely Emerald press product coming out shortly after 3.5 is released!  It'll be free, and ezine-like...

And just for one more hint, it should come in at just over 100 pages...


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 22, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Emerald Sage is dead
> 
> ...




I think Horade has finally died too. I need to hunt for someone else to publish Steam & Steel because I really don't think it's going to get done by Horade any more.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 22, 2003)

Ek: I think the minisetting can be used by you as well!

we wrote it for the sage, but as you are half of the sage, its yours to use!!

And Fexes steam book would be nice in any product lineup !!(hint hint)


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 22, 2003)

Fex:  How much of the book is done?  Art, editing, layout, etc...?

And Maldur, would you be kind enough to email me the file again, just so i don't have to wade through about 10 unmarked cd's from the backups I did beofre the Great Hard Drive Crash of 2003?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 22, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *Fex:  How much of the book is done?  Art, editing, layout, etc...?
> 
> And Maldur, would you be kind enough to email me the file again, just so i don't have to wade through about 10 unmarked cd's from the backups I did beofre the Great Hard Drive Crash of 2003? *




No worries, Ill do just that in a sec


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 22, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *Fex:  How much of the book is done?  Art, editing, layout, etc...?
> *




well, my latest darft is nearly finished, and it could be the final one. In terms of editing, art etc, Horacio was supposed to have found editors/artists etc but no sign of that ever happening, so none of that sort of stuff has been done


----------



## Maldur (Jun 22, 2003)

I am waiting for morrus to make his comments


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 22, 2003)

Well I'd be happy to look at it; the only problem is we have several other projects already in the works, and only limited people and limited time to work on them


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 22, 2003)

At the mo, I need to be off - bye Hive, seeya all later!


----------



## Maldur (Jun 22, 2003)

Ek you should go on a recruitment drive for art and editors


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 22, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Ek you should go on a recruitment drive for art and editors  *




Last time we tried that here we got shot down in flames.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 22, 2003)

Well that's mixed news. What about articles submitted for the Emerald Sage? Will they be ported over?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Last time we tried that here we got shot down in flames. *




I suggest doing so in private.  Contact people via e-mail or private message.  The last attempt was pretty bad, rude...very rude people.  

Well, it only took one night but Harry Potter is read.  So, with no sleep I will be going off to game soon.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 22, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Well that's mixed news. What about articles submitted for the Emerald Sage? Will they be ported over? *




Hopefully, yes.  I can't say much yet, but this new project ties in with my Emerald Night website.  A lot of the stuff that was submitted to Emerald Sage was done so under the impression it was going to be used in a professional publication.  With this one, there is still that, but it may just get posted to the Emerald Night site first.  Some stuff, though, will be used exlusively in the product.


----------



## randomling (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey people. How are you all? I'm subsumed in administrating the Outwar forum on my boards -- and by extension, the whole place. _Maybe,_ after that, I'll get the chance to actually read some threads.

What's been up, down, and sideways in the Hive?


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 22, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I suggest doing so in private.  Contact people via e-mail or private message.  The last attempt was pretty bad, rude...very rude people.
> 
> *




That might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 22, 2003)

I guess the authors wil be notified at some point?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Hey people. How are you all?
> What's been up, down, and sideways in the Hive? *




Tired, happy, waiting for the other shoe to fall

Normal everyday stuff here


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That might not be a bad idea. *




All the good ideas come after you've been up for a full 24 or longer


----------



## randomling (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice new user title, Crothian!  How goes life in general?

We haven't talked properly in ages actually, have we? My fault - consumed by uni work and panic and not answering emails or coming to the Hive much except to scream and gibber. What's been happening? How is your grandfather doing? Are you working right now? Should I bother with Harry Potter?

And so on.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 22, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I suggest doing so in private.  Contact people via e-mail or private message.*



Word.

Putting something in your sig possibly could work, too.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Nice new user title, Crothian!  How goes life in general?
> 
> We haven't talked properly in ages actually, have we? My fault - consumed by uni work and panic and not answering emails or coming to the Hive much except to scream and gibber. What's been happening? How is your grandfather doing? Are you working right now? Should I bother with Harry Potter?
> 
> And so on.  *




Thanks on the user title.  Mark suggested it ages ago, and I finally went for it.  Life in general is mostly negative, but right now I'm on a sleepless high.  Plus I've got big gaming Con this week, so that's always good.  

Grandpa is doing better.  He now has good and bad days were before they were mostly just bad.  No work this week cause of the Convention, but otherwise I put in my 40 hours a week.  Harry Potter was good, new character named Luma who is great!!


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 22, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I guess the authors wil be notified at some point? *




The tricky part is trying to get the email addresses and articles from Horacio...





> *Putting something in your sig possibly could work, too.*




You been up for 24 hours as well, Darkness?


----------



## randomling (Jun 22, 2003)

Life is negative?  Is there something I can do? *sends cross-atlantic hug*

Good to hear your grandfather is doing better, though. What are you doing at the moment, work-wise? I've just finished my semester, so I'm looking for a summer job right now. Something that can relax back to part-time in term-time would be good.

What Con is it? I thought GenCon wasn't till July. Is this Origins?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2003)

Life is always negative, but in a good way  

Ya, its Origins.  I'm working at the Limited warehouse doing stupid little things, but the pay is pretty good.  I went through a temp agency for it.


----------



## randomling (Jun 22, 2003)

Okay...

Hope you enjoy Origins. I'm still trying to think of a suitable venue for London Gameday. There are places, but I'm concerned that the venue should be disabled access, which limits my options.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2003)

WEll, good luck with that


----------



## randomling (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks! 

I'm trying to put together the Randomling's House rules as well. Harder than it looks!


----------



## Maldur (Jun 22, 2003)

He all!

Randomling could you email me some stuff like name and all so I can contact the SCA guy again  the $#%^$# isn't answering my first email 

But you rname ( and not just Lucy , might be useful , and maybe adres? or phonenumber??)

gods, my Mind = chaos today.


----------



## randomling (Jun 22, 2003)

Sho' thing. 

Have you seen the new rules for my house? What do you think?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jun 22, 2003)

I'll be there directly!

Oh, BTW, SURPRISE! I found an internet cafe. There shall be a journal update coming up soon.

randomling, could you leave your .sig on so i have an accurate link to your site, please?


----------



## randomling (Jun 22, 2003)

Here's my sig -- though I see you've found us! 

How is York? Are you enjoying rehearsals? How is the Luggage being done? Anything to report?

*waves*


----------



## Maldur (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, Now I cant post my Pr0n expose I have been preparing for randomlings world. Oh well: In to the trash with the 312 illustrated pages that explained the subtle differences between one fetish and the other .


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm back. Time to start hunting for publishers for Steam & Steel...


----------



## randomling (Jun 22, 2003)

Hello 'fex, how's life?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 22, 2003)

Good luck Carnifex!


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 22, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Hello 'fex, how's life? *




Okay, but since Horade seems to have dribbled away down the plug hole I need to find someone new to publish Steam & Steel. First stop, email EN Publishing...


----------



## Maldur (Jun 22, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Okay, but since Horade seems to have dribbled away down the plug hole I need to find someone new to publish Steam & Steel. First stop, email EN Publishing... *




Ill keep saying I really like it, someone is bound to notice that


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, I've just emailed Hellhound at EN Publishing. Now all I can do is wait...


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 22, 2003)

Oops, I killed the Hive.


----------



## randomling (Jun 22, 2003)

*reanimates*

I wonder if anyone else is here....


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 22, 2003)

YES!


----------



## randomling (Jun 22, 2003)

Hello there!

Alive, dead, undead, or inanimate?


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, there are lots of undead here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=958458#post958458


----------



## randomling (Jun 22, 2003)

Will I be scared?


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 22, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Will I be scared?  *




Nah, it's just my latest story hour update  It does have ghouls - or should I say, ghuls, which are slightly different


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 22, 2003)

Ogga mugga chug zug.


----------



## randomling (Jun 22, 2003)

Mmmmmmmmhm.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 22, 2003)

You know it.


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, I'm off for the night. Bye Hive!


----------



## randomling (Jun 22, 2003)

Night 'fex! *waves*

Your story hour is cool by the way. Pooooor Melisande!


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 22, 2003)

Squeaky McSqueakerton! 

Hey randomling, I don't think you've seen my SH yet, have you?  Give it a look-see.


----------



## randomling (Jun 23, 2003)

Cool 

Must go to bed myself, I'm afraid. Just hit 1am here....

Night Angcuru!


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 23, 2003)

Hmm. It's almost 1AM here. Of course I'm way across the Pond.  EK, the new avatar looks cool. It's got that yin-yang thing working for it. Is it the logo for the Emerald Press?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 23, 2003)

Its a quarter past seven! So GOOOOOOOD morning Hive!


EK: only 27 days to go!!


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 23, 2003)

Hey Maldur,
I think your GenCon countdown should be bigger. You know, to overwhelm the senses.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 23, 2003)

Im just pestering EK with it  Its not like Im adressing it to the whole world

But esp for you: 27


----------



## Maldur (Jun 23, 2003)

Huge is not very big is it


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 23, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Huge is not very big is it  *



No, not as big as it can get in Randomling's House.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 23, 2003)

Ek is not around yet anyways 

More imminent is to find a present for my GF, as its her birthday thursday. And she is one of those people that are imposible to get presents for


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 23, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Ek is not around yet anyways
> 
> More imminent is to find a present for my GF, as its her birthday thursday. And she is one of those people that are imposible to get presents for  *



Is she someone who returns everything? They are hard to shop for. Is a gift card to a favorite shop to much of a cop-out for you? You can use that as a backup, unless you've done that before.  Have you noticed what she buys for herself? Although she may have specific requirements that no-one else can understand because they are personal.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 23, 2003)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> *Is she someone who returns everything? They are hard to shop for.*



nope, thats not the problem.


> _Originally posted by Steve Jung _ Is a gift card to a favorite shop to much of a cop-out for you? You can use that as a backup, unless you've done that before.  [/B]



Yes it is, I hate giftcards myself, so I dont like giving them.


> _Originally posted by Steve Jung _Have you noticed what she buys for herself? Although she may have specific requirements that no-one else can understand because they are personal. [/B]



The special requirements are the thing. Ill have to ponder on a suitable present, It's not like I can top last years gift (a bass- amplifier for her electric bass-guitar).


And I dont really have the time to go on a long shopping trip, Work gets in the way.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 23, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *
> nope, thats not the problem.
> 
> Yes it is, I hate giftcards myself, so I dont like giving them.
> ...



Hmmm. Sorry the sugggestions didn't help. Good luck with the gift hunting.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 23, 2003)

Helllloooo


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 23, 2003)

Good Morning Hive. It's official they haven't found a buyer for my company. 900 people are being made redundant. Time to send my CV to the 4 corners of the Earth to see if there's anyone foolish enough out there to offer me another job.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 23, 2003)

HE Ek!  27 !!1


----------



## Maldur (Jun 23, 2003)

Morbidity said:
			
		

> *Good Morning Hive. It's official they haven't found a buyer for my company. 900 people are being made redundant. Time to send my CV to the 4 corners of the Earth to see if there's anyone foolish enough out there to offer me another job.  *




Good luck, Hope you find something You like soon!

How are the prospects?


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 23, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *HE Ek!  27 !!1 *




Yeah yeah 

Good luck on he job hunting Morbidity


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 23, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Good luck, Hope you find something You like soon!
> 
> How are the prospects? *




Thanks EK and Maldur ... I may need the luck.l I've got at least 90 days to find another job whilst they do the compulsory union consultation thing. Normally that would be plenty of time as my CV is pretty good ... except both the Aussie and UK life insurance markets are pretty dead at the moment. Anyway we'll see.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 23, 2003)

Morbidity said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks EK and Maldur ... I may need the luck.l I've got at least 90 days to find another job whilst they do the compulsory union consultation thing. Normally that would be plenty of time as my CV is pretty good ... except both the Aussie and UK life insurance markets are pretty dead at the moment. Anyway we'll see. *




The job market in general in Australia is dead at the moment - well where I am anyway.  The drought hasn't broken here yet and people just aren't spending money, thus no new jobs.


----------



## Mark (Jun 23, 2003)

Good Morning HIVE


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 23, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Good Morning HIVE  *




Good evening MARK


----------



## Maldur (Jun 23, 2003)

Mornin, Mark!  How is Chicago today?

Morbidity: Jobs are bad everywhere, but your knowledge seems pretty specific, so You probly know best


----------



## Mark (Jun 23, 2003)

Chicago is beginning to get hot. 

Have you folks been checking out the pics from the Chicago Gameday?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 23, 2003)

Yeah I gave them a quick looksee. Seems you lot had fun


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice new boards, Mark


----------



## Mark (Jun 23, 2003)

Yup.  Another great time.  Seems like everyone was having fun this last gameday and the problems in the sign up thread were virtually non-existent this time around.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 23, 2003)

second time means people know what to expect, so less hassle


----------



## Mark (Jun 23, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *second time means people know what to expect, so less hassle  *




It's our fifth Chicago Gameday...


----------



## Maldur (Jun 23, 2003)

okok, I stand corrected 

Nice new boards  ( I asked you a question on it as well


----------



## Mark (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks for signing up! (both of you!) 

I've twisted your question into the beginnings of a discussion...


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi Mark, Looks like you all had fun at the Chicago game day.


----------



## Mark (Jun 23, 2003)

No doubt!  How's that UK gameday shaping up?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 23, 2003)

Randomlings was working on that, I have no idea what the status is, It might be on her boards somewhere? I think she was having difficulties finding a venue.


But that will sort out I think, LOndon must be able to host a gameday


----------



## Skade (Jun 23, 2003)

I am now truly a [Hiveminder].  This is my first post from work.  A first step down a path of diminishing work ethics.  See what you people have done to me?


----------



## Mark (Jun 23, 2003)

Yup.  London must have a gameday! 

Hiya Skade.  Catching me on the way out.  Try to stop by my new boards and leave a little, warm, steaming pile of posts for me to clean up later, please... 

Catch you all on the next time through, HIVE!


----------



## Skade (Jun 23, 2003)

New boards?  fresh for the taking?  Cool beans.  Have a good one Mark.  The Chicago Gamesday looked great, BTW.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 23, 2003)

He skade, how are you 

I send our draft minisetting to Ek, for his "secret" new magazine, as the emerald sage died. So hopefully it will be published within the near future


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 23, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> *I am now truly a [Hiveminder].  This is my first post from work.  A first step down a path of diminishing work ethics.  See what you people have done to me?
> 
> 
> *




Rubs hands in glee as another soul is forever blighted.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 23, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *He skade, how are you
> 
> I send our draft minisetting to Ek, for his "secret" new magazine, as the emerald sage died. So hopefully it will be published within the near future  *




Speaking of, can you guys email me some names to put on this gem?


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 23, 2003)

*meanders into thread*

As yet, I still await a reply from Hellhound to see if En Publishing'll be interested in Steam & Steel. OTOH, my story hour is back up and running, and I'll have yet another update done later today with luck 

Right now though, I need to find somewhere to store my stuff up in Durham over the summer holiday...


----------



## Maldur (Jun 23, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *As yet, I still await a reply from Hellhound to see if En Publishing'll be interested in Steam & Steel. *




HH and his crew were at Origins this weekend, so they might not be home yet! It might take a while before he gets his email sorted.

EEh,   btw Afternoon fex


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 23, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> HH and his crew were at Origins this weekend, so they might not be home yet! It might take a while before he gets his email sorted.
> 
> EEh,   btw Afternoon fex  *




Ah, handy to know.

Anyway, of to pester the university admins...


----------



## Maldur (Jun 23, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Speaking of, can you guys email me some names to put on this gem? *




Yeah, no worries, Ill send my name and such later today, as I dont have all your email adresses here at work 

But my name is : Bazz Hoftijzer
Skade is  Kane Leal ( I think)

And UNDFIND is John something or other


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 23, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, no worries, Ill send my name and such later today, as I dont have all your email adresses here at work
> 
> ...




Ah well, if you see any of them, let them know, will you


----------



## Skade (Jun 23, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, no worries, Ill send my name and such later today, as I dont have all your email adresses here at work
> 
> ...




You got it dude.  thats me.  Kane Leal

see ya'll later.


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 23, 2003)

And there's another Hive-tastic update over at my story hour:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=959336#post959336

Why's it so Hive-tastic? Why, because it features a pack of ghouls with a hivemind, of course!


----------



## Crothian (Jun 23, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *
> 
> HH and his crew were at Origins this weekend, so they might not be home yet! It might take a while before he gets his email sorted.
> *




Actually, that starts Thursday.  Over the weekend Hound did have a Solstice party/ picnic.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 23, 2003)

ooops, yes you are right!

Well he did have something 

Have fun at Origin C


----------



## Crothian (Jun 23, 2003)

Fun, will not be a problem.  

So, how important is cartography in your games?  Ever buy a supplement based on the maps provided?


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 23, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Fun, will not be a problem.
> 
> So, how important is cartography in your games?  Ever buy a supplement based on the maps provided? *




Definitely ... good map, which means I don't have to mock something up in Excel is worth a great deal.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 23, 2003)

Do you perfe black and white or color maps?  Do you like them as fold outs or just on normal pages?


----------



## randomling (Jun 23, 2003)

Hey everybody!  Anyone home in the Hive?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 23, 2003)

im only semi here 

But I id send your name and such off to the SCA guy 
I hope you here something fast


----------



## randomling (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks Bazz!


----------



## Maldur (Jun 23, 2003)

Whats with everyone using My real name all of a sudden 

(Its not like Maldur is any less or more my name )


----------



## randomling (Jun 23, 2003)

LMAO! 

You know, I could use your *real* real name. I have it. Yes I do.



(Using Paypal to support my site has its disadvantages!)


----------



## Maldur (Jun 23, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *LMAO!
> 
> You know, I could use your *real* real name. I have it. Yes I do.
> 
> ...




So You have, But its not that much different 

And bazz and Maldur are as real as that name.

Im only called sebastiaan by my mom, and only if I did something wrong


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

Mornin Class!


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 24, 2003)

Class: Hi, Mr. Maldur. 

Morbidity: Gool luck with the job hunt.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

He steve, how are you today?

It is shaping up to be another boring day


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 24, 2003)

Holla!


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

Aloha, EK.  Only 26 days to go (and that is only 18 work days)



How is the editing going?


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 24, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Aloha, EK.  Only 26 days to go (and that is only 18 work days)
> 
> 
> 
> How is the editing going? *




Getting there   Should have this out in about a month, as once 3.5 is released we need to do quick revisions on some of the rules to make it compatible.

How's things tonight?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

Its about 1030 in the morning here, and its another slow day. I have one job ( thursday) to prepare, but that will take about an hour. not a day and a half

Hope another job will present itself soon. Otherwise Ill have to start my programminmng exercise and build me a character generator for D&D in access or something


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 24, 2003)

I can sympothize with slow days.  At work today, we had so little customers it wasn't funny, then had this huge rush in the last 45 minutes.  I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 24, 2003)

Oh, sure, the hive goes dead when I come in


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

Its not dead, only resting!


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 24, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Its not dead, only resting!
> 
> *




Ah my mistake


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

lunch/smoke break, Ill be right back


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 24, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *lunch/smoke break, Ill be right back  *




All alone in the large, empty Hivemind.


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 24, 2003)

No, the Hive can't die until I arrive to formally dispatch it!



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *Do you perfe black and white or color maps?  Do you like them as fold outs or just on normal pages? *




Crothian ... if map is sort of generic area map colour is nice, but for a specific map of layout of an area black and white or muted colour is good because then the colours don't distract from the info on the map. Prefer fold outs but am not too fussed as I'll often photocopy so I can scribble on it.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

Youl be allright 

Stuck here alone with Morbidity is much scarier


----------



## Skade (Jun 24, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Youl be allright
> 
> Stuck here alone with Morbidity is much scarier  *




Morbidity.  Its not just a state of mind, its a career.  

Heya.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

Heya, hows Texas?


----------



## Skade (Jun 24, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Heya, hows Texas? *




Peachy.  The new job is...  My manager has some insane expectations of my learning curve, but other than that, just fine.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

What do you need to learn? You are a glorified nightwatchman aren't you?


----------



## Skade (Jun 24, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *What do you need to learn? You are a glorified nightwatchman aren't you?
> 
> *




yeah, you are on the list now, Sebastian.   

No, I do the audit, so I'm a glorified bookkeeper, with many departments to balance, and some very alien procedures, coupled with ancient technology.


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 24, 2003)

Blerk.


----------



## Skade (Jun 24, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Blerk. *




bork?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

Skade: its Sebastiaan with two "a's" !! 

Fex:  Drofl!


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 24, 2003)

Weeble.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

He FEx, how is life treating you? Finally over the exam jitters?


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 24, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *He FEx, how is life treating you? Finally over the exam jitters?
> *




Yeah, just trying to sort life out for the summer, and writing a NWN module based in the Acrozatarim world


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

Nifty, Then I might need to dig that game back up 

Stand alone or online?


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 24, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Nifty, Then I might need to dig that game back up
> 
> Stand alone or online? *




Hopefully first module in standalone series


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

Are those modules hard to create?
Not that Im planning on making any, but just curious


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 24, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Are those modules hard to create?
> Not that Im planning on making any, but just curious  *




Weeell, they can be quite time consuming, and getting to grips with the scripting has been a bit of an arse for someone like me who isnt a computer scientist or anything, but if even I can manage it, it can't be that much of a challenge


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 24, 2003)

Angcuru just get home from post-graduation school celebration.  Angcuru tired.  Racketball makes Angcuru tired.  Over-priced diner food makes Angcuru mad.  Angcuru tired and mad.  How can diner charge 7$ for 16 oz. grapefruit juice, 1 egg, 5 slices of bacon and 1/4 of a potatoes cut up into little bits?  Angcuru wonder.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 24, 2003)

That's pretty dear.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

A: next time find a cheaper diner 
Those sound like european prices!


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 24, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *A: next time find a cheaper diner
> Those sound like european prices!
> 
> *




WOW!  Over 3000 posts!  Well done!


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 24, 2003)

Everybody talks about post count.

Post count means nothing.

That means, everybody is talking about nohting.

Sounds like the Hive.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 24, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Everybody talks about post count.
> 
> Post count means nothing.
> 
> ...




Certainly bears an odd resemblance 

How's things, Otu?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm quite well. Picked up Ghostwalk yesterday, and it looks quite interesting. 

About that product of yours, may I dare asking a question about the destiny of a certain article originally for the Emerald Sage that I know of?


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 24, 2003)

"I like chicken,
I like liver,
Miaow Mix, Miaow Mix,
please deliver."


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 24, 2003)

I apologise, my brain seems to have broken.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 24, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *I'm quite well. Picked up Ghostwalk yesterday, and it looks quite interesting.
> 
> About that product of yours, may I dare asking a question about the destiny of a certain article originally for the Emerald Sage that I know of? *




I'm trying to get permission off of all of the submitters to use their articles in the new product.  However, I need them to re-submit, as I no longer have the articles.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 24, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *I apologise, my brain seems to have broken. *




We noticed


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 24, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *However, I need them to re-submit, as I no longer have the articles. *




Ouch, that sucks.  

I think I can help on the "Guardians of Nature" article, if it is wanted. How 3.5 compliant are re-submitted articles supposed to be?


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 24, 2003)

Hmm. I had originally sent an email to Hellhound about whether EN Publishing might be interested in taking up Steam & Steel, but what with what i've heard about him being busy, and not yet having gotten a reply, it might have been a better idea to email RangerWickett. Bleh


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 24, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We noticed  *




Sorry  I'm not quite sure why I'm bibbling, I just am.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 24, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *I apologise, my brain seems to have broken. *




Better the brain than the hivemind implants.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 24, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ouch, that sucks.
> 
> I think I can help on the "Guardians of Nature" article, if it is wanted. How 3.5 compliant are re-submitted articles supposed to be? *




Everything in the new product will be 3.5 compliant.  Whether the author does it or I do it doesn't matter.

However, the new product is tied into my website,  Emerald Night and some portions of articles (or in some cases, whole articles) may be posted there too.  I can't really say any more; we aren't releasing details until it is almost ready to go.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 24, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry  I'm not quite sure why I'm bibbling, I just am. *




That's okay, always good to get some gobbledy-gook out occasionally 

Anyway, I'm off to bed!  Night hivers!


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 24, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *I can't really say any more; we aren't releasing details until it is almost ready to go. *




Understandable.  Night, Knight!


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 24, 2003)

Knight, Eternalnight!

Sorry, I mean Night, EternalKnight


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

HE HO Im home!!


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 24, 2003)

Have done another SH update 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=961925#post961925


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

Fex, Like the tower 

I am very curious as to what is in it!  (no spoilers, plz)


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 24, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Fex, Like the tower
> 
> I am very curious as to what is in it!  (no spoilers, plz) *




Oh lots of cool things


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

Im happy the story is progressing again 
I really like reading along with the game, in the morning I check enworld, then your game.


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 24, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Im happy the story is progressing again
> I really like reading along with the game, in the morning I check enworld, then your game. *




Heh, thanks  The problem at the moment, is that lots of the players are going on holidays, vacations etc 

What's really wierd is being the DM and also the youngest of the group


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi!


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 24, 2003)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Hi! *




Greets Sir Osis!


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

SOOL: HI!

Fex: doesn't matter for the story though  And they are a maginificent group of players


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 24, 2003)

Whats up! 


I came in second on Neg Zero's contest.  My mommy always told me i was special.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

You mean the time thingy?

what did you say the name should be?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 24, 2003)

i tied for second with intiative tracker, not very original or flashy, but some folks seemed to like it. I personnaly though my suggestion of Initiative Master was better, but winnning is winning.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

So what is the thingy like? Or havent you seen it yet ?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 24, 2003)

i haven't seem it, but i think it's a laminated init sheet, so you can use dry erase markers. Which really would make things quick and easy. Not sure what the sheet setup looks like though.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

I use index cards, that works fine for me.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 24, 2003)

i'm too lazy and dissorganised for index cards. i like everything on one sheet of paper.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 24, 2003)

I use that sometimes but I was amazed at the ease of indexcards.

It wasa pleasant suprise


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 24, 2003)

Yay  Just got an email from Hellhound telling me that En Publishing might well be interested in picking up Steam & Steel


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 24, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Yay  Just got an email from Hellhound telling me that En Publishing might well be interested in picking up Steam & Steel  *



Congrats Carni.  It'd be a shame for you to do all that work and not see it reach the general public.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 24, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Yay  Just got an email from Hellhound telling me that En Publishing might well be interested in picking up Steam & Steel  *




That's great news!!!


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 24, 2003)

Y'know, I've been wondering something.  If birds have hollow bones, they don't have bone marrow, now do they?  Wouldn't that make them...well...prone to sickness?  That must've caused a lot of false alarms when they used to bring them canaries down into the mines.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 25, 2003)

Not being an ornothologist, I have no idea how to answer that question, ang.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 25, 2003)

Fex: congrats, its a great book, so they be stupid not to take it 
May I suggest the hivemind preproduction review as discussed on randomlings board 

EK:25 days to go 

Btw: Goodmorning Crew! What was your dinner yesterdays?


----------



## Grim (Jun 25, 2003)

hey hive! havn't posted here for a while...


----------



## Maldur (Jun 25, 2003)

He Grim, long time no see!  Vacation?


----------



## Grim (Jun 25, 2003)

It's vacation now, but for about three months school had been really hard (End of junior year in HS = crunch time). I was doing final projects, cruising for colleges, fending of UCF (University of Central Florida), which has emailed me about 40 times, and sent real mail maybe 5, and taking massive testing stuff. SATs, SAT IIs, STAR testing, Advanced Placement testing.... oh man.

But its vacation now, and even though i'm taking Calculus in the mornings 8-12. that still leaves me lots of time between noon and 6-o'clock waterpolo. And then I have time after that too...

Its weird. I'm actually spending more time at school during the summer than during the year. 7 hours instead of 6:35.

Freaky...


----------



## Maldur (Jun 25, 2003)

Ah, I only did an Highschool senior year, never a junior year, so I did not have this problem.

But why are you taking calculus in your summer days? bad grades?  


Good luck as a senior


----------



## Grim (Jun 25, 2003)

To get into Advanced Placement Calculus BC, you have to take AP Calc A over the summer. Basically, Calc AB covers 5 chapters of the book, and BC covers 11+. My progression so far has been Geomerty>Algebra II>Precalc>now. So basically its because i want to be in the "hard" calculus, so i have to start early.

And how did you only have a senior year?


----------



## Skade (Jun 25, 2003)

howdy all.

Good to hear your book will see publication Fex.  (If all goes well.) I was most impressed by the writing, and its breadth.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 25, 2003)

Could you not do your calc A in your junoir year, it seems a shame you have to do that in the summer.

I was on a exchange program, and so I went to two diiferent HS, in the US. I spend a semester on Smithtown east high, in Smithtown Long Island and spend a semester and graduated from John Marshal Highschool in Rochester New York. But I did only have a senior year of High School.


----------



## Grim (Jun 25, 2003)

calc A requires completion of Precalc to enter, and precalc requires Algebra II, and... you get the idea. Basically... uhh... my school is evil.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 25, 2003)

Thats what schools do, being evil 

he is Skade still around?


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 25, 2003)

Grim, just do what I did first year uni ... skip all the pre-requisites and then go nearly insane trying to work out what's going on when you go into maths and computer science classes having not bothered doing the pre-requisite courses. If you can survive the experience it does dramatically cut the number of subjects. Of course you first have to convince the powers that be to let you do this.


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 25, 2003)

Geez, what a combo:  Grim Morbidity 

Hello hive!


----------



## Maldur (Jun 25, 2003)

He Morbidity: how job hunting going?

He EK: how was dinner?


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 25, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *He Morbidity: how job hunting going?
> 
> He EK: how was dinner? *




Dinner?  Haven't had it yet   Waiting for the bloody pizza to arrive


----------



## Maldur (Jun 25, 2003)

ooooooooooooooooooooooh, Pizza (yum)


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 25, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *ooooooooooooooooooooooh, Pizza (yum) *




  Just wish it would get here.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 25, 2003)

I have to wait another hour for lunch, so It will be some time before I can have pizza  But maybe tonight


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 25, 2003)

Mmmmm Pizza!

Job hunting. The media fortunately are now no longer camped outside my office building trying to get employees to talk to them. Just about worked out that the life market in Sydney resembles a 3 day old corpse, so it will have to be another job in the UK (poor Atticus). Small possibility that I will be offered another role within the same company (will know this next week). Regarding UK jobs, depends how boring a job I’m willing to do – I could get a job tomorrow doing programming. Actuarial programmers are always in short supply because it’s a boring job which few can do and even fewer want to do.


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 25, 2003)

Yay! Got my exam results today, got a solid 2.1 for my second year. Proof that you can do well for very little effort or talent 

Now, however, I need to go and see my dissertation tutor about my suggested dissertation title...


----------



## Maldur (Jun 25, 2003)

M: so your becoming a bringer of boredom in stead off bringer of scary disseases?

Fex: grats! Even if I have no clue as to what a 2.1 means ???


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 25, 2003)

Carnifex I also add my congratulations!


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 25, 2003)

Morbidity said:
			
		

> *Carnifex I also add my congratulations! *




ditto!


----------



## Maldur (Jun 25, 2003)

OK, question:

I have a very broad idea for a Lifeaction Scifi game

these are the very scetchy ideas I have:

Trouble on Lotham II!

Corrosive athmosphere!
pressurised buildings so no guns inside!
Outside hits on buildings: shielding, so no effect
paintball equipment as guns and pressure suits 


Mining colony

Kiridum mining was a good job, about twenty years ago, but when the hogard drive became the principle stardrive the demand for Kiridium dwindled fast. On Lotham II this meant that the big mining companies withdrew and left the planet behind. All that is left are lone prospects and people wanting to disappear from the public eye. 

What minerals are to be found on Lotham II :

Kiridium, still in abundance but there is not much demand. prices are at a low(.4 credits a gram, not like the 50 credits a gram it once did)
Solid Mercury, and exotic compound of mercury and natural polymeres (4 credits a gram)
Hookai, a critaline narcotic (100 credits a gram, but VERY illegal)
Iron, a steady seller but bulky (10 credits a kilo)


factions:

Minecorp exchange
MedicalCentre
Govcentral
Lubrecht trading corp
Hogard interplanetary Transport

independants:

Rudgers arms and ammunitions
doc Raven(ripperdoc)

Any other ideas?


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks for the congrats  A 2.1 is a good result, the hierarchy being:

1
2.1
2.2
3
Pass
Fail

Maldur: Are you planning to run that as a live action game at a con or something?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 25, 2003)

Im not sure yet, but If I get the idea developed and completed I will try to run it.

Its will be hard to find the location as it needs Paintball room asa well!


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 25, 2003)

Maldur said:
			
		

> *Im not sure yet, but If I get the idea developed and completed I will try to run it.
> 
> Its will be hard to find the location as it needs Paintball room asa well! *




Yeah - and paintball ain't too cheap either, which doesn't help. Nonetheless, sounds like it'd be fun to do


----------



## Maldur (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah I know. Maybe Ill send it to HH and let him run it for his crowd  They have the guns and space allready

Otherwise Ill have to get a PB nut in the player crowd 

But any ideas for intrige and backstabbing within that enviroment?  

I think a lot of resource gathering and buying selling would be good. Maybe a massive price increase/decrease for one or more resources halfway the game.


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm sure there's lots of good things you could do with it, especially with the trading side of things. I'm not very familiar with larps though, so I can't help much I'm afraid.


----------



## Dungannon (Jun 25, 2003)

Afternoon, everyone.  Congrats on the grade, Carni.


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 25, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *Afternoon, everyone.  Congrats on the grade, Carni. *




Cheers  How're you this evening?


----------



## Eternalknight (Jun 26, 2003)

hello hive


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 26, 2003)

And the boards are back


----------



## Crothian (Jun 26, 2003)

Origins is today!!!!


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 26, 2003)

Are you at Origins then, Crothian?


----------



## Skade (Jun 26, 2003)

Never been to anything but local cons.


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 26, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> *Never been to anything but local cons.   *




I went to Gencon UK 3 times, but that's it


----------



## Crothian (Jun 26, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Are you at Origins then, Crothian? *




Well, I'm at the apartment still.  Won't be leaving for the cone for about an hour.  It's really close so I'm commuting.


----------



## Carnifex (Jun 26, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, I'm at the apartment still.  Won't be leaving for the cone for about an hour.  It's really close so I'm commuting. *




Lucky git


----------



## Skade (Jun 26, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I went to Gencon UK 3 times, but that's it  *




*growls*

Do monkey's really growl?

This one does.  *growl*

My ex is leaving for the UK tomorrow afternoon.  I don't get to go though.  Oh, wouldn't be nice to be able to travel Europe every summer.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 26, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> *Never been to anything but local cons.   *



So you aren't a high-level con man?


----------



## Skade (Jun 26, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *So you aren't a high-level con man? *




I consider myself an e-con-athist.

now that one was a stretch


----------



## Crothian (Jun 26, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lucky git  *




Ya, it's nice having a major con in your hometown.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 26, 2003)

Skade, you're a con-atheist with stretching powers? Wow. So you're a superhero, fighting crime and stuff? Pretty cool...


----------



## Skade (Jun 26, 2003)

Well, I have always referred to myself as the Super Sexy Swingin' Shaolin Simian.  Now you know where the "super" comes from.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 26, 2003)

Very cool, mate. 

Now, who's getting the last post in this thread?


----------



## Maldur (Jun 26, 2003)

Hello, bye!


Im off!

Skade travelling europe means getting a tickert to somewhere in europe, the rest is not that expensive (in comparison), besides You can ask cappellan ( when he gets back) how he orginised his world tour, He stayed with hiveminders and enworldians the world over


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 26, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Very cool, mate.
> 
> Now, who's getting the last post in this thread? *




Me!!! The last post is mine ... though I must say I'm overwhelmed by Darkness' funky glasses.


----------

